

Social Traveling - oevbuoma

Hey guys, we&#x27;ve been working on a little project, Travel Stories (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mytravelstories.net) and will love to have feedback on user experience. The website is a platform to share travel experiences with others using pictures and keeping journals. Any form of feedback on what you think can be done to improve will be very much appreciated. Please bear in mind it is a continuously improving website so there will be constant improvement, especially with the feedback we get from you guys. Thanks.
======
Inception
It would be nice to have a link to the Sign In/Register page in the navbar. I
was going to sign up after browsing through the pages, but couldn't figure out
how without navigating back to the homepage.

~~~
oevbuoma
Thanks a lot. That has been effected.

------
boca
\- After signing up, it doesn't automatically log me in. Had to login in
another step.

\- On the Share Story page:

> I don't think the user should need to enter information into so many fields.

> Why have both the region and the country? Country should be enough.

> After I save the story, when trying to upload pictures I get the following
> error: Cannot GET /<userID>/journals/<userID>/travels/test-hn1/upload

\- After I login, I see a bunch of travel stories that others have shared. It
would be nice to have some of them featured on the front page itself where
site visitors can see them without the need for signing up.

~~~
oevbuoma
Thanks boca. \- The automatic login has been implemented as you suggested. \-
We are back to the drawing board to see what fields we can take off to make
sharing faster, same with region/country. The save error has been corrected as
well. \- Your suggestion about showing some featured stories on the front page
is currently being looked into as well.

Thanks for taking the time to go through. We really appreciate it.

